# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Insectenbeet en diverse bijwerkingen of toeval?

## Cool

Hallo,

Ik ben op vakantie in Roemenië en ben, zonder dat ik daar erg in heb gehad geprikt in mijn voet.

De plekken zijn nu donker rood, mijn voet is aan het opzwellen en ik heb heel veel pijn aan de linker kant van mijn voet.
De prikken zijn gedaan bij mijn enkel aan de rechterkant.
Door de pijn in mijn voet kan ik er wel op staan zolang ik niet op de buitenkant van mijn voet leun.

Nu is het een feit dat het hier heel warm is. Zijn al deze klachten met elkaar verbonden of is het toeval.

Het is moeilijk een duidelijke foto te maken, maar ik hoop dat jullie hier iets mee kunnen.

http://www.dumpnow.nl/img=61730d540d
http://www.dumpnow.nl/img=3b81f5373a

----------


## Cool

Ik zit nu ongeveer 4 uur lang met mijn voet in een bak met water en het lijkt er voorzichtig op dat de zwelling iets afneemt. De pijn wordt echter alleen maar erger.

----------

